# Deinstallierung/Abmeldung



## Gast (10. Oktober 2006)

Einige Leute haben schon gefragt wie man das macht!

Ich finde es absolut bemerkenswert dass keine solche Deinstall-Datei vorhanden ist oder irgendwelche Erklärungen auf der Website dies bezüglich fehln!

Habe hier im Support-Forum einen Post gefunden wo jemand geschrieben hat, dass man einfach die Ordner

World of Warcraft\BLASC
World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler
World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCrafter

löschen soll - ist man damit automatisch auch nicht mehr registiriert bzw. werden damit auch sämtliche verknüpfungen am eigenen PC gelöscht bzw. Reg-Einträge oder ähnliches? Ich bezweifle es....

Bitte um Hilfe bzw. soll ich wirklich einfach diese Ordner löschen?

Danke


----------



## Roran (10. Oktober 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Einige Leute haben schon gefragt wie man das macht!
> 
> Ich finde es absolut bemerkenswert dass keine solche Deinstall-Datei vorhanden ist oder irgendwelche Erklärungen auf der Website dies bezüglich fehln!
> 
> ...


BLASC hat KEINE Reg-Einträge,
und hat daher auch keine De-Install Datei.

Und  ja,
wenn man diese Ordner löscht,
ist BLASC komplett aus WoW gelöscht.


----------



## *its-me* (Gast) (11. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> BLASC hat KEINE Reg-Einträge,
> und hat daher auch keine De-Install Datei.
> 
> Und  ja,
> ...




Das nutzt einem aber leider nichts, wenn der Client bereits auf buff.de die Charas gelistet hat. Wie können die bereits gesammelten Daten aus der buff.de-Datenbank entfernt werden?

Schonmal im voraus vielen Dank für die Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (11. Oktober 2006)

*its-me* schrieb:


> Das nutzt einem aber leider nichts, wenn der Client bereits auf buff.de die Charas gelistet hat. Wie können die bereits gesammelten Daten aus der buff.de-Datenbank entfernt werden?
> 
> Schonmal im voraus vielen Dank für die Infos
> 
> ...


Kann man hier nach lesen.


----------



## *its-me* (Gast) (12. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Kann man hier nach lesen.




Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

